# Cream cheese icing, can you substitute laughing cow cheese?



## Marian123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Cream cheese icing, can you substitute laughing cow cheese?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 18, 2014)

Marian123 said:


> [U[/URL]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


I very much doubt it. LC is a processed cheese spread not a proper cheese in it's own right. (At least in the UK it is - like DairyLea)


----------



## menumaker (Oct 18, 2014)

I wouldn't use it. The consistency and taste is very different . I think you would be most disappointed


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 18, 2014)

Laughing Cow is nice for snacking on crackers and such, but I sure wouldn't use it for cream cheese icing!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Laughing Cow is nice for snacking on crackers and such, but I sure wouldn't use it for cream cheese icing!


 
+1! 
Marian, you'd be better off waiting on making your icing until you can get some cream cheese.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2014)

Marian123 said:


> Cream cheese icing, can you substitute laughing cow cheese?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


If you can buy Laughing Cow where you are you are bound to be able to get Philadelphia cream cheese which would be fine.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree with everyone.  Besides being a more processed cheese, LC is more savoury and wouldn't give the same flavour notes as cream cheese, plus the consistency is different and I doubt it would "cream" enough.

Cream cheese icing needs cream cheese.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 20, 2014)

Its not real cheese? Right?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2014)

It's real cheese.  Sort of.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 20, 2014)

I've never had Laughing Cow products, so I "Googled" it
and they have a queso fresco chipotle and pepper jack, mmm
I'm going to look for this and try it on my crudités


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2014)

We have the queso fresco chipotle too, it's pretty good!


----------

